# Nerite Snails



## Fuzzyfish (Mar 1, 2012)

I have read a lot of info about how great nerite snails are for reducing algae in the tank. However, I have a few more questions. Several articles specifically mentioned olive nerites, does it matter which kind of nerite?

Also where do you recommend I buy them? Reef Cleaner had a good price compared to Petco and others were up to $4 a snail.

Finally how many are recommended for a 55 gallon tank? One thing i read said 1 snail per gallon but if they grow to 1 inch that's way too many I should think.

Anyway, I appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In a 55 I would put 5 or 6 and should be enough. Most nerites are good at algae but olives to me does the best.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

I just got some nerites and they are algae chow hounds but be forewarned about their eggs... I hate them!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 6 striped nerites in a 30 gallon. They do a spectacular job--perhaps too well, because I worry that the tank is so clean that they won't have enough to stay fed. I'd say one snail per 10 gallons would be enough for starters, based in my experience. (The eggs are a nuisance, but not as much as algae is.)


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> I have 6 striped nerites in a 30 gallon. They do a spectacular job--perhaps too well, because I worry that the tank is so clean that they won't have enough to stay fed. I'd say one snail per 10 gallons would be enough for starters, based in my experience. (The eggs are a nuisance, but not as much as algae is.)


Harley-Just in case it helps you I thought I'd pass along that if I throw about a quarter of an algae wafer in my tank, the nerites slurp it right down once it gets all mushy. I put the wafer on a flat stone so they get it all vs. all that junk sinking into your substrate. 

As for nerite eggs being less of a nuisance than algae, I guess that is in the eye of the beholder, LOL. Of course, I guess it depends on how bad the algae is, but if it's that bad it seems there is something else going on, be it too much light, overfeeding, or excessive silicates in the water (if we are talking diatoms). With the amount of algae I had, I think I would prefer the algae. 

By the way.. How do you deal with the eggs? I have had a real hard time finding a good way to remove them from the interior of my tank.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> I have 6 striped nerites in a 30 gallon. They do a spectacular job--perhaps too well, because I worry that the tank is so clean that they won't have enough to stay fed. I'd say one snail per 10 gallons would be enough for starters, based in my experience. (The eggs are a nuisance, but not as much as algae is.)



I'm pretty sure they need some sort of salt in their tank for them to breed as they have a marine larva state but I could be wrong


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 6, 2012)

Nerites need brackish water to breed. The eggs in freshwater do not result in snails, for whatever reason.

Frankly, I just ignore the eggs any more. Seems like when I first put them in and the algae was prevalent, they cranked out more eggs. Now that algae is under control, the egg laying has tamed down.

I do occasionally put in an algae wafer, but my striped nerites don't seem to pay much attention to it. My kuhli loaches love it, though!

I got my nerites from an aquarium forum marketplace. Nerites ship easily.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Good to know. Hopefully they will slow down a bit or I am passing them along.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Harley Quinn said:


> Nerites need brackish water to breed. The eggs in freshwater do not result in snails, for whatever reason.


Actually there are nerite snails that will breed in pure fresh water, I have some breeding in my tank. But most types sold in stores need brackish water to breed as you say.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Fuzzyfish said:


> I have read a lot of info about how great nerite snails are for reducing algae in the tank. However, I have a few more questions. Several articles specifically mentioned olive nerites, does it matter which kind of nerite?
> 
> Also where do you recommend I buy them? Reef Cleaner had a good price compared to Petco and others were up to $4 a snail.
> 
> ...


Hello Fuzz...

Have you considered "Ramshorn" snails? They're small, colorful and second to none in their consumption of all types of algae. They're fast breeders in pure water conditions, which is what you need if you have an algae problem in a larger tank.

They'll also clean up any decaying plant and fish material. Some people claim they'll damage live plants, but I've had these snails in my large, planted tanks for several years with no damage to my healthy plants.

B


----------



## emro88 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey--I like the nerite snails for algae, and I have never had problems with eggs. However, I have had problems with snails dying (This was years ago). After reading a bunch of forums, I wonder if my snails suffered from lack of calcium. Though I didn't notice this myself, if the snails do not have enough calcium, holes can develop in their shells. Can the snails potential tank mates handle supplementary calcium if needed?


----------

